# Scientists find clitorises on female snakes



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Australia: Scientists find clitorises on female snakes

Scientists have discovered that snakes do have clitorises, shattering a long-held assumption that the females didn't have a sexual organ.
Research published Wednesday provides the first proper anatomical descriptions of female snake genitalia.

Megan Folwell, a doctoral candidate and lead researcher co-authored a paper published in the Proceedings of the Royal Society B Journal this week. They discovered that femal snakes have two individual clitorises - hemiclitores - separated by tissue and hidden on the underside of the tail. The double-walled organ is composed of nerves, collagen and red blood cells consistent with erectile tissue.

The finding now allows for new theories about snake sex - which could involve female stimulation and pleasure.
Until now, scientists believed snake sex was "mostly about coercion and the male snake forcing the mating," says Ms Folwell.
This was because male snakes were typically quite physically aggressive during mating while the female was more "placid".
"But now with the finding of the clitoris we can start looking more towards seduction and stimulation as another form of the female being more willing and likely to populate with the male," she said.


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

Ffs, most male reptile keepers cant find them on a woman, let alone a snake!


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

StuG said:


> Ffs, most male reptile keepers cant find them on a woman, let alone a snake!


Perhaps not coincidentally, it was an all-female team of scientists that made this discovery too...


----------



## QWERTYOP (Apr 5, 2021)

🍿….


----------



## Iekika. (2 mo ago)

Came across this recently and thought it extremely interesting. Certainly slightly changes my view on snake mating, as a long term keeper.


----------

